# Incisions for subcutaneous emphysema



## jd27 (Nov 28, 2016)

Looking for a CPT code for this Px. Details of the note are below. Only thing we've come up with other than unlisted (17999) is 10140, but that's for a fluid collection and this is just air they're expelling. Thanks in advance for any help!!


Indication: Extensive Subcutaneous Emphysema

Consent: The patient provided verbal consent for this procedure.

Procedure: The patient was positioned appropriately and the skin over the bilateral supraclavicular area was prepped with betadine and draped in a sterile fashion and prepped with chlorhexidine. Local anesthesia was lidocaine. Bilateral subcutaneous incisions were made and air was manual evacuated. 4x4 gauze dressing was applied. Patient tolerated procedure well.​


----------



## jd27 (Dec 1, 2016)

Anyone? Did come up with another alternative we may try - 32215.


----------

